# Pegasus Models War Machine



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Pegasus models are a fairly new company that do some WWII aircraft and possibly a few other types that are available here in Oz. They do a 1/18 scale V1 flying bomb that has only a handful of pieces and costs AU$29.95.
They're cheap and the detail seems a little soft, but they're fine for the price.
They've announced the WOW martian war machine for 2009. Apparently it'll be 1/48, and they're also doing a 1/144 dio. My son Scott (dino84) gave me that info last night, and I haven't done my homework yet, but there should be info on the net by now.

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, check all the threads about the iHobbyExpo all over the board and you'll see it mentioned, along with a lot of other cool stuff.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris , Great to see you back...Yeah lots of new neat kits coming our way...Man you've been away so long that you're posting a Pegasus kit in the Moebius Forum ! So if this gets moved over to the Modeling forum...You know the rest....:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's the CultTVman Page about iHobby 2008 that Guy's talking about. 

There's another iHobby 2008 Report at CyberModeler Online, as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Chris , Great to see you back...Yeah lots of new neat kits coming our way...Man you've been away so long that you're posting a Pegasus kit in the Moebius Forum ! So if this gets moved over to the Modeling forum...You know the rest....:wave:
> Mcdee


Thanks Denis. Great to be back!!:thumbsup: I really missed you guys!! At least I have a 'puter up and running again- but only just!!
I missed that one mate!! I've been modelling that much in the last week that the CA fumes have glued by last 2 brain cells together!! If it gets moved, that's cool.

Chris.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am very interested in both versions of the WOTW Models. I am curious to know what the price will be. The pictures show TBA on price.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I wonder if anyone is going to be making a belly weapon blister so you could convert one into a "Robinson Caruso on Mars" satellite ship?

David.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Personally, I'm more interested in that Protector kit they've got coming.

I also noticed that Revell is bringing back the Babylon 5 models....:woohoo:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Krel said:


> I wonder if anyone is going to be making a belly weapon blister so you could convert one into a "Robinson Caruso on Mars" satellite ship?


Now, that's a cool idea. In fact, I wonder why none of the Martian War Machine garage kits ever included that option.

Oh, BTW, "Caruso" was that opera singer guy.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What will be the size of the Martian War Machine.Is Pegasus an styrene kit company.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> What will be the size of the Martian War Machine.Is Pegasus an styrene kit company.


I know it'll be 1/48 scale...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> Is Pegasus an styrene kit company.


Yes. 

I saw all their kits at iHobby and I'm quite excited about the UFO and Apollo 27. They also had a HUGE (1/16?) X-1 that looked interesting.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never heard of Pegasus Models before but I like what they are planning.
I hope my LHS can get them- if not then I think Starship Modeler Store will.

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

So this is going to be a chrome plated kit? Too brilliant for my liking. I'll be stripping it pare and painting.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If it is chrome-copper you could always buff it with a brillo pad to get that satin finish as seen on screen.

.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Oh, BTW, "Caruso" was that opera singer guy.


You mean he didn't sing in the movie?  I really have to make time to watch that dvd... :jest:

David.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, the machines used in RCoM were not the same miniatures used in WoW. RCoM used the same basic design as WoW but the models were smaller and hand carved out of wood with a rasp (they were crudely finished, you could still see the gouges from the rasp used to shape them). The WoW machines were larger and made of hand-formed copper sheet (and just generally more sophisticated in design and construction). I don't think the contours of the RCoM versions matched the WoW machines either, only the general outlines were the same in my opinion. I know about this because I've seen one of the RCoM machines in person.

The above is just some trivia for those who are interested.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

To follow up, the original Martian war machines were destroyed as part of a scrap metal drive the studio took part in.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

X15-A2 said:


> In case anyone is interested, the machines used in RCoM were not the same miniatures used in WoW. RCoM used the same basic design as WoW but the models were smaller and hand carved out of wood with a rasp (they were crudely finished, you could still see the gouges from the rasp used to shape them). The WoW machines were larger and made of hand-formed copper sheet (and just generally more sophisticated in design and construction). I don't think the contours of the RCoM versions matched the WoW machines either, only the general outlines were the same in my opinion. I know about this because I've seen one of the RCoM machines in person.
> 
> The above is just some trivia for those who are interested.


The Satellite ships from RCoM survived? I didn't think that any of the models survived, cool. From what I've read, they made three Satellite ships, all in different scales to be filmed together. The weapon blister was just a plastic piece inserted into the belly of the model. No practical effects on any of the models.

I often wonder why they used that design. Was it a homage, or a joke to WotWs? Was it a joke, or homage to Byron Haskin, who directed both. Or was Paramount just being cheap, using a design they already owned. :lol:

Oh, I forgot. George Pal had one of the War Machines, but it was unfortunately lost with most, if not all of his memorabilia in the fire that destroyed his home.

David.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

The Mars Gravity Probe ship seen at the beginning of the film was modified for use at the end of the film as the Space Rescue Group ship that is heard over the radio. The Gemini Capsules were deleted, the nose of the ship was modified with a different retrorocket package, and the whole thing was painted silver.

In the final film however, they re-use footage of the MGP ship from the start of the film as the rescue ship. I don't know if they filmed elements with the silver rescue ship model or just made the decision to re-use the existing footage before that. Regardless, the ship in the silver SRG configuration is not seen on film.

The filming miniature (still in the silver SRG configuration) did survive the filming, and was auctioned off at a Profiles in History auction last year. I got a chance to take a look at it. I was suspicious because of the lack of the Gemini capsules. But the model showed traces of being painted and the yellow color of the MGP showed through where the silver paint was scratched.

Gene

PS - I actually have a replica of this in the works.........


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Krel said:


> I wonder if anyone is going to be making a belly weapon blister so you could convert one into a "Robinson Caruso on Mars" satellite ship?





scotpens said:


> Now, that's a cool idea. In fact, I wonder why none of the Martian War Machine garage kits ever included that option.


I stand partially corrected. Skyhook Models made both the WOTW and RCOM versions separately. There's a lot of background info on _War of the Worlds_ here:

http://www.roger-russell.com/war/war.htm

(Click on "War Machine models" and "Robinson Crusoe model" just below the photo at the top of the page.)


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I read somewhere a long time ago that there were three MWM built for WOW. Two were destroyed in a wahrehouse fire and the third resides in *Bob* Burns basement.

This has to be my all time favorite scifi ship. I will defiantely pick upa few of these. My MIM MWM is listed as 1/35 scale and is 13 inches wing tip to wing tip. So a 1/48 scale ship will probably be about 9 inches maybe?

*Edited post so I don't look like a total moron. :wave:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

robiwon said:


> I read somewhere a long time ago that there were three MWM built for WOW. Two were destroyed in a wahrehouse fire and the third resides in George Burns basement.


 
Do you mean Sci-Fi collector Bob Burns? Actually the one that he has is the reproduction made for the War Of The Worlds TV series. That one was made of fiberglass and is not one of the originals from the movie.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

^ In a "making of" bit on the WoTW DVD, Burns talks about the original war machines, using his fiberglass reproduction to illustrate his point.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g165/manda_manman/GB.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



robiwon said:


> I read somewhere a long time ago that there were three MWM built for WOW. Two were destroyed in a warehouse fire and the third resides in George Burns’ basement.





Capt. Krik said:


> Do you mean Sci-Fi collector Bob Burns?


I didn't think this guy was a big collector of sci-fi memorabilia.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

He was GOD- he could collect everything he wanted.

.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Post edited above.......:thumbsup:

As long as the nose and wingtips are clear I'll be happy. I have always wanted to do a diorama using more than one MWM, but the MIM kits are too expensive to do that. In the smaller 1/48 scale and obviously cheaper price, this will now become a reality.

Time to start stocking up on cheap green laser pointers!


----------

